# PA Brook Trout(lots of pics)



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Headed out to a little crick up in the Allegheney for some wild brookies tuesday night, camped, fished wednesday.........we found them, like a lot of them, too many to count. Most of them were little, about 4 inches or so. With a decent number of 6-8" and i got 3 over 10. 2 males and 1 female, of course i dropped the biggest one before we could get a picture(happens every time) Also caught a few wild browns, some small, some pretty good sized. Took almost all of the fish on a stimulator, or a para adams. I love fishing these little creeks, tough fishing, but totally worth it. 

The first fish of the trip. 









After catching a few little brooks, we hiked up a few miles and set up camp.....in the dark
















Security for the trip provided by smith & Wesson, and petzl









Lots of fish like these









Some shots of the crick

























The next few fish made the trip, i just love brook trout, of any size. If you have to ask why I would beat on my body for 2 days to catch a bunch of 6" fish, you will never understand until you try it. No stockers on this trip, I don't get to say that very often. 


I am not going to name the creek, as it is a sensitive resource, and i would hate to contribute to its demise by advertising it to the lurkers, sorry guys, this one stays a secret, but there are plenty of them like it in the allegheney.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Had to add another post to fit the pics


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

nice. be heading that way myself before too long.


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

Beautiful fish! 

Do you have any suggestions where someone who has never fished in that area before should maybe start out? would love to fly fish up there a day or two this year.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Whoknows said:


> Beautiful fish!
> 
> Do you have any suggestions where someone who has never fished in that area before should maybe start out? would love to fly fish up there a day or two this year.


Start with this
http://fishandboat.com/county.htm
or just get a gazetteer, find the allegheney, pick a blue line in it and check it out. in the summer when food is limited, they seem to like big meaty flies. The best part is picking a crick, and finding out that there are fish there.


----------



## tjc7t7 (Aug 16, 2009)

Great pictures! thanks for the report.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

great pics!!

Brookies are awesome, maybe the most beautiful freshwater fish there is.

Those you've shown are fantastic looking; bright, colorful.

The first fish I ever caught on a fly rod was a 5" brookie on my first trip with my dad when I was 7 on a small creek near Tionesta... I wanted to keep and eat him, my dad made me throw him back.

I've never forgotten how that fish looked. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Awsome Fish!!!!! I'm actually heading up today to do some brookie fishin tomarrow in the Allegheny National Forest:Banane04: Don't wanna know the name of the creek(I know a bunch in that area) but are they in the Tionesta watershed?


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

By the way... that's a great underwater pic you took!

Totally worthy of any trout magazine cover


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome pics, and I 110% agree on the brookies. I would rather catch a bunch of 6-8" brookies all day than catch just about anything else. Stalking small water with the 3wt for WV brookies is where it's at, in my opinion!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

fishinnick said:


> Awsome Fish!!!!! I'm actually heading up today to do some brookie fishin tomarrow in the Allegheny National Forest:Banane04: Don't wanna know the name of the creek(I know a bunch in that area) but are they in the Tionesta watershed?


yes, but the next trip is going to be farther south, in clinton county. I want to check out the highlands


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

those are beautiful fish reguardless of size. glad you had a good trip


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

My favorite part was the pistol.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

fallen513 said:


> My favorite part was the pistol.


Yea, it looks like an M&P 40c. Nice heater.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> My favorite part was the pistol.


I have my CHL in ohio, but sadly it is not valid in pa, so i decided to open carry, i had a couple of hikers tell me that i was not allowed to have a gun in the national forest. I told them i appreciated the input, but i am going to go with what the constitution says. Carried it to repel morons rather than bears, we did see one bear, shared a berry patch with him/her. Pleasant encounter, did not have to shoot wildly into the night to protect the food bag, which is how i killed a werewolf once.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Very pretty fish. The'd be a blast on a 2wt or less!..preferably less.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

sbreech said:


> Very pretty fish. The'd be a blast on a 2wt or less!..preferably less.


I was using a 3wt, but honestly i wouldnt go lighter, simply because I would break it when trying to yank my fly out of trees, or falling on it, or dropping it, man, i am tough on gear


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

fontinalis said:


> I was using a 3wt, but honestly i wouldnt go lighter, simply because I would break it when trying to yank my fly out of trees, or falling on it, or dropping it, man, i am tough on gear


I hear ya' on that brother. It's never the fish I worry about breaking the rod, it's the backcast-snagged-on-the-cottonwood that will get me every time.  I wish we had streams like that around here...


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Great pics Font! Thanks for sharing. Looked like a fantastic trip!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Great job and thanks for the pics. I've been fishing the ANF for 25 years. We have a cabin on 337 by Tidioute. There is some great fishing in the area. I especially like to go deep into the woods. Never know what your going to catch or see.

ski


----------

